# iPod 2006 sans FW



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé: j'ai un "vieil" iPod 16Go de 2006 ou 2005, qui ne m'a plus servi depuis longtemps, rechargé il fonctionne toujours, mais il m'est impossible d'y rajouter de la musique car iTunes ne le reconnaît pas, je n'ai pas de prise FW et même une restauration est impossible en USB. J'ai lu aussi quelques articles peu encourageants sur les adaptateurs FW/USB https://www.journaldulapin.com/2017/04/06/adaptateur-firewire/.
Ma question est donc de savoir s'il est possible de contourner ce problème via un logiciel que ferait "monter" l'iPod sur le bureau afin d'y copier quelques mp3 via connexion USB.
Merci de vos suggestions (iMac 2012, iPod 2006)


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2018)

Il suffit de se trouver un bon vieux mac avec firewire ...


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2018)




----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2018)

Nouvoul a dit:


>


Ou de trouver le cable Y qu'Apple vendait a l'époque.
C'est ce que j'avais acheté, ayant un PC a l'époque.






Je viens de convertir mon iPod 3G 20 GB en version 64GB avec une carte SD... et je vais devoir acheter un chargeur FW d'occasion pour pouvoir écouter de la musique dans la voiture...


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2018)

Ma question était plutôt : y a t'il une solution logicielle pour se passer du FW ? Et faire monter l'iPod sur le bureau pour y copier des morceaux.
Apparemment non, mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2018)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ma question était plutôt : y a t'il une solution logicielle pour se passer du FW ? Et faire monter l'iPod sur le bureau pour y copier des morceaux.
> Apparemment non, mais sait-on jamais...


Je viens de relire ton message...
Mon iPod (3G) se charge en FW et se synchronise en USB.
Sur Mac, je ne peux pas le restaurer avec le FW, mais sous Windows si.

Si tu dis qu'il date de 2005/2006, alors ca doit etre les premieres version click wheel/photo, non ?
Ceux la supportent la restauration et le transfert en USB.

Tu as une photo ?


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2018)

Le mode disque dur qui existait permet de copier des fichiers dans un espace séparé du reste. Si tu mets de la musique dans cette partition, elle ne sera pas vue par l'application Musique dessus ...


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2018)

Merci, je vais abandonner mon idée.
(@flotow: c'est un clickwheel, mais il n'y a pas de possibilité de photo, c'est vraiment la préhistoire !)


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Le mode disque dur qui existait permet de copier des fichiers dans un espace séparé du reste. Si tu mets de la musique dans cette partition, elle ne sera pas vue par l'application Musique dessus ...



C'est juste a cote des musiques de l'iPod, dans la meme partition. C'est surtout que ce n'est pas dans la db du lecteur.



Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci, je vais abandonner mon idée.
> (@flotow: c'est un clickwheel, mais il n'y a pas de possibilité de photo, c'est vraiment la préhistoire !)



Si tu as un PC, essaye. Chez moi, ca a fait une sacre difference 
Les click wheel se chargent par USB. Change de cable, il est peut etre abime ?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Classic#Models


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2018)

1) Je n'ai pas de PC
2) J'ai bien le câble FW/iPod avec le chargeur, pas de pb pour charger, ce qui me manque c'est la prise FW sur l'iMac (et je ne vais pas chercher chaque fois une bonne âme avec un Mac ou un PC munis de cette prise !)
Merci de vos avis


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2018)

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ça devrait être possible avec l'adaptateur TB <> FW (https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD464LL/A/apple-thunderbolt-to-firewire-adapter) + un cable FW800
J'ai lu ca il y a quelques jours et une recherche rapide ne m'a pas permis de retrouver l'info…
Ca peut être à essayer puisque tu peux renvoyer l'adapteur sous 14 jours


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Janvier 2018)

Merci de ta suggestion. En fin de compte j'ai laissé tomber, j'ai mis les morceaux qui m'intéressaient sur mon iPhone 5S, l'iPod ne me servira qu'à l'occasion avec toute la musique que j'y avais mis à l'époque.
Je ne mets pas "résolu", ça peut servir à d'autres dans un cas similaire.


----------

